# IMPRACTICAL JOKERS*cries*



## meowduck (Mar 14, 2016)

I can't believe there hasn't been an IMPRACTICAL JOKERS thread cx. Sorry guys i had to make one. I love them soooo much cx. Please tell me there is another fan somewhere?! If you don't know what IMPRACTICAL JOKERS is.. -_-


----------



## cIementine (Mar 14, 2016)

funny you post this because I've been watching it non-stop all day lmao.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 14, 2016)

Omg yas I love this show


----------



## meowduck (Mar 14, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> funny you post this because I've been watching it non-stop all day lmao.



UGH ITS ON RIGHT NOW???? What time zone!?!??!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Omg yas I love this show



#QCrew4Life

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> funny you post this because I've been watching it non-stop all day lmao.



ITS FAMELESS ON TRU TV RIGHT NOW *flips tables*


----------



## cIementine (Mar 14, 2016)

meowduck said:


> UGH ITS ON RIGHT NOW???? What time zone!?!??!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



it's been on comedy central, i'm in uk! lol. 
i think sal and murr are my favourites aha.


----------



## meowduck (Mar 14, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> it's been on comedy central, i'm in uk! lol.
> i think sal and murr are my favourites aha.



Omg Dx you're so lucky!!!!<3<3<3<3 

Omg ja'crispy and the ferret xD murr is so cute omg

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> OMGYAS



Omg xD scoopski potatoes or what?


----------



## Heyden (Mar 14, 2016)

Is that an American thing


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 14, 2016)

doughssant said:


> Is that an American thing



Yeah, it's a bunch of New Yorkers that do it x3


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 14, 2016)

Q is my favorite.... <3 these guys are hilarious!


----------



## meowduck (Mar 14, 2016)

doughssant said:


> Is that an American thing


They have a british version but its more vulgar and not as funny

- - - Post Merge - - -



Link_The_Heroine said:


> Q is my favorite.... <3 these guys are hilarious!



Omg xD Hey mustache cx


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 14, 2016)

meowduck said:


> They have a british version but its more vulgar and not as funny
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



"LARRY!"


----------



## meowduck (Mar 14, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> "LARRY!"



I WAS CALLING YA LARRY!!! D:<


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 14, 2016)

meowduck said:


> I WAS CALLING YA LARRY!!! D:<



XD I honestly laugh HARD every time they call for Larry XD


----------



## meowduck (Mar 14, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> XD I honestly laugh HARD every time they call for Larry XD



Omg me too xD OMG XD IM CRYING RIGHT NOW CX

PRICE CHECK ON AISLE 8 LARRY

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qwszQiNmS8o


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 14, 2016)

I love Impractical Jokers. Watched every season thus far. It never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## meowduck (Mar 14, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> I love Impractical Jokers. Watched every season thus far. It never fails to make me laugh.



Tell me about it xD ugh i wish i went on their cruise


----------



## Pontius (Mar 14, 2016)

I saw them live in Milwaukee! I love Sal Ja'Crispy Vulcano. I have never met anyone whose favorite was Murr lol.


----------



## wassop (Mar 14, 2016)

oh my gosh this show is amazing 



meowduck said:


> Omg xD scoopski potatoes or what?



SCOOPSKI POTATOES


----------



## MasqueradeAlice (Mar 14, 2016)

My husband and I always manage to find it on hotel tvs. It's basically become a tradition now. But yes that show is the best


----------



## aericell (Mar 15, 2016)

I watch it with my parents which makes me feel awkward when they make adult-themed jokes... but I don't think they understand most of them anyway. We record the episodes so we can watch a few when we have time after dinner


----------



## Dim (Mar 15, 2016)

Funniest show I've ever seen. No other show makes me laugh as hard as Impractical Jokers. It always puts me in a great mood. c:


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 15, 2016)

Sal's sassy Kool-aid man voice always makes me laugh!

"I'm Pal and I sell auto parts... You need them lug nuts!?"


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 16, 2016)

That show is hilarious! I haven't seen it in awhile though since I used to watch it with my brothers and we don't live together anymore.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 16, 2016)

yeah I don't laugh to easily at things, but this show always gets me.... Murr is my fav, he just looks funny on top of everything


----------



## Dim (Mar 16, 2016)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Sal's sassy Kool-aid man voice always makes me laugh!
> 
> "I'm Pal and I sell auto parts... You need them lug nuts!?"


"OOOOOOH MAH GOOOOD" LMAO


----------



## meowduck (Mar 16, 2016)

Nox said:


> "OOOOOOH MAH GOOOOD" LMAO



LAURAAAAAAA THOSE ARE MY FAVORITE

- - - Post Merge - - -

I LOVE THEM im laughing too hard rn


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 19, 2016)

I really enjoy it, it makes me laugh endlessly. I don't go out of my way to watch it when it's on because I'm not a big TV person but if we're flipping through and see it on we always watch it. I am surprised they can all still be friends with all the crap they do to each other. My favorite things are when they get other people to join in on something ridiculous.


----------



## Dim (Mar 19, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I really enjoy it, it makes me laugh endlessly. I don't go out of my way to watch it when it's on because I'm not a big TV person but if we're flipping through and see it on we always watch it. I am surprised they can all still be friends with all the crap they do to each other. My favorite things are when they get other people to join in on something ridiculous.


Oh my god yes, that guy joining in on Joe's and Q's balloon game was just priceless xD

"WE GOT A NEW CHAMPION!"


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 24, 2016)

I have three episodes to catch up on, in addition to the new one tonight...too much procrastination lol


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 24, 2016)

Season 5, episode 3 LMAO

I was dying the whole time. So awkward and funny; probably my 2nd favorite episode after S2E16.


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

Hah! Its good for a few laughs.


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Llust (Mar 25, 2016)

i wouldn't say it's funny, but it's good enough to keep me entertained for a few hours


----------



## meowduck (Mar 25, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


>



Omg xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



stardusk said:


> i wouldn't say it's funny, but it's good enough to keep me entertained for a few hours



It's not funny to you o:??

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg murr always gets the worst stuff to present xD


----------



## kelpy (Mar 25, 2016)

I love this show. Haven't seen it in a long time.
My favourite was when Murr (think that's his name) had a stare-off with some guy in a restaurant.
Also when Sal was stealing food off of someone else's plate at a buffet. That was great.


----------



## meowduck (Mar 25, 2016)

Pasta said:


> I love this show. Haven't seen it in a long time.
> My favourite was when Murr (think that's his name) had a stare-off with some guy in a restaurant.
> Also when Sal was stealing food off of someone else's plate at a buffet. That was great.



Omg freaking murr yeah xD and his evil stare

"Omg thats my fav" xD


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 25, 2016)

Pasta said:


> I love this show. Haven't seen it in a long time.
> My favourite was when Murr (think that's his name) had a stare-off with some guy in a restaurant.
> Also when Sal was stealing food off of someone else's plate at a buffet. That was great.



I remember that staring contest. Can't find a video for it, though. 

There's this, though:






Also, one of my favorite punishments:


----------



## meowduck (Mar 25, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> I remember that staring contest. Can't find a video for it, though.
> 
> There's this, though:
> 
> ...



Murr always gets the worst punishments though xD human pi?ata, nipple piercings, xD


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 25, 2016)

That show is literally the funniest show ever made. Especially after you smoke a blunt lol


----------



## Dim (Mar 31, 2016)

Right now I'm watching Q's most cringe worthy punishments. I love it how they come up with good ideas for the show.


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 1, 2016)

The best part of yesterday's episode:






Scared the hell out of that woman lmao


----------



## LoserMom (Apr 1, 2016)

Yesssssss, I love Impractical Jokers so much! Sal is my baby.. Lol. I love him & Q!


----------



## Dim (Apr 1, 2016)

I need to catch up on the new episodes lol


----------



## meowduck (Apr 1, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> The best part of yesterday's episode:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love joe omg hes so fearless xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayor-brooke said:


> Yesssssss, I love Impractical Jokers so much! Sal is my baby.. Lol. I love him & Q!


QCREW4LIFEEEEE CX

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> I need to catch up on the new episodes lol


UGH ME TOO I FALL ASLEEP B4 TEN DX


----------



## Dim (Apr 2, 2016)

I just had a dream where I met Murr and his family irl and they invited me to have dinner with them. o:


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 2, 2016)

meowduck said:


> UGH ME TOO I FALL ASLEEP B4 TEN DX



I did too on Thursday but my sleeping schedule is so messed up, I was awake by like 1 am so I caught the replay at 2 am lol


----------



## meowduck (Apr 5, 2016)

Nox said:


> I just had a dream where I met Murr and his family irl and they invited me to have dinner with them. o:



OMG SO COOL DX

I had a dream I married Q ... *embarrassed cx* omg cx

- - - Post Merge - - -



Breath Mint said:


> I did too on Thursday but my sleeping schedule is so messed up, I was awake by like 1 am so I caught the replay at 2 am lol



I'm gonna do that xD ahahha alarm


----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)

meowduck said:


> OMG SO COOL DX
> 
> I had a dream I married Q ... *embarrassed cx* omg cx


INo your dream, when he proposed, did he have the ring hidden in trash? Lol xD


----------



## meowduck (Apr 5, 2016)

Nox said:


> INo your dream, when he proposed, did he have the ring hidden in trash? Lol xD



hahah I'm dead xD I remember we were at the beach xD I think he digged it up from the ground xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

And now I'm in love with Q xD


----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)

meowduck said:


> hahah I'm dead xD I remember we were at the beach xD I think he digged it up from the ground xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And now I'm in love with Q xD


XD I honestly can't choose my favorite, but I think it might be Sal. :3


----------



## meowduck (Apr 5, 2016)

Nox said:


> XD I honestly can't choose my favorite, but I think it might be Sal. :3



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCd4TVxu7a0

lord am crying xD


----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)

meowduck said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCd4TVxu7a0
> 
> lord am crying xD


Ahahahaha seeing this again just made my day. XD




This is from the new season in case you haven't seen it yet. XD


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh wow been over a year since I watched this show, need to get back to it.


----------



## meowduck (Apr 5, 2016)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Oh wow been over a year since I watched this show, need to get back to it.


please do xD HERE REFRESH YOUR MEMORY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXomlfvqDuQ
They're too cute

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> Ahahahaha seeing this again just made my day. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg ty xD IM DEAD SAAAAAl


----------



## Dim (Apr 6, 2016)

meowduck said:


> please do xD HERE REFRESH YOUR MEMORY
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXomlfvqDuQ
> They're too cute


HAHAHAHA XD


----------



## meowduck (Apr 6, 2016)

Ima get a jaden smith tattoo too xD bahahahaqh


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 17, 2016)

So, I just found this video of the punishment where Sal and Joe had to open for Imagine Dragons, recorded by someone in the crowd:






Awesome to see what it's like from this perspective as opposed to the edited parts they show on TV.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 17, 2016)

I cried when Murr got both his nipples pierced AND his belly button xD


----------



## meowduck (Apr 17, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> So, I just found this video of the punishment where Sal and Joe had to open for Imagine Dragons, recorded by someone in the crowd:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shut your face grandma!  Shut your *** **** face !!! Cx I'm seriously gonna buy the sweater

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> I cried when Murr got both his nipples pierced AND his belly button xD



Seriously yeah xD it said sexy too xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

But it's true o: I never thought tajt someone on ththat side would record it o:from their perspective


----------



## Dim (Apr 17, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> So, I just found this video of the punishment where Sal and Joe had to open for Imagine Dragons, recorded by someone in the crowd:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was pretty awesome! I always wanted to see what happened after words. I couldn't believe the guys recording it recognized them xD


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 17, 2016)

I love impractical jokers! Lol those guys are such awesome goofs, I binge watch it all the time!


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Apr 18, 2016)

My boyfriend introduced me to the show just last night. It was too funny! We cracked up throughout the whole show.


----------



## meowduck (Apr 18, 2016)

Vintage Viola said:


> I love impractical jokers! Lol those guys are such awesome goofs, I binge watch it all the time!



I'VE BEEN CALLING YOU LARRY

- - - Post Merge - - -



nerdatheart9490 said:


> My boyfriend introduced me to the show just last night. It was too funny! We cracked up throughout the whole show.



Marry that man xd


----------



## kelpy (Apr 18, 2016)

me & my dad were watching the episode where Sal got in a lady's trunk as punishment. She drove around in circles and when she opened the trunk the first words Sal said was "Hi, I'm sorry"






we both lost it


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 19, 2016)

This never fails to make me laugh...the guys reaction at the 42 second mark LOL


----------



## meowduck (Apr 19, 2016)

Pasta said:


> me & my dad were watching the episode where Sal got in a lady's trunk as punishment. She drove around in circles and when she opened the trunk the first words Sal said was "Hi, I'm sorry"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dead xD I love it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Breath Mint said:


> This never fails to make me laugh...the guys reaction at the 42 second mark LOL



I love it xD I love murr omg xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KrjkihBnwIU

I'm crying right now xD I can never get over this one omg


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 29, 2016)

Sal killing a dog lol


----------



## Dim (Apr 29, 2016)

Missed another new episode last night. I need to start catching up haha

I saw Sal's undercover prank though, it was pretty brilliant.


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2016)

Has anyone seen Sal's "Whose phone is ringing?" punishment? THAT WAS SO FUNNY OH MY GOD!!! XDDDDDD


----------



## Celestefey (May 2, 2016)

Nox said:


> Has anyone seen Sal's "Whose phone is ringing?" punishment? THAT WAS SO FUNNY OH MY GOD!!! XDDDDDD



Yes I watched that on Saturday :') Everyone says that Murr gets the worst punishments, but I think Sal does lmao. I would have died if I were him, it was just too painful to watch. I think it was worse than that Bingo punishment he had too.


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> Yes I watched that on Saturday :') Everyone says that Murr gets the worst punishments, but I think Sal does lmao. I would have died if I were him, it was just too painful to watch. I think it was worse than that Bingo punishment he had too.


Murr gets pretty bad punishments but I agree I think Sal has worse because he is easily grossed out and they take advantage of it LOL

Aw man that was just brutal. I lol so hard when he was up and said the name of the book was "Silence is Golden". Also if I get a phone I am making that my ringtone LMAO

Joe: "Look at him... he looks sad. He looks like he is about to cry. Maybe we should call him to find out if he's okay!" LMAO :'D


----------



## Breath Mint (May 7, 2016)

What else is new


----------



## Dim (May 7, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> What else is new


Hahaha I've see him laugh hard since day one but I've never seen him in tears! xD


----------



## Celestefey (May 7, 2016)

Nox said:


> Hahaha I've see him laugh hard since day one but I've never seen him in tears! xD



I swear to god Sal cries of laughter at least one point in every episode tho, and when he starts laughing so do I. x3 He does ALWAYS fall over though.


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> I swear to god Sal cries of laughter at least one point in every episode tho, and when he starts laughing so do I. x3 He does ALWAYS fall over though.


Who can blame him though? I'd lose my **** too xD


----------



## Breath Mint (May 14, 2016)

The most brutal punishment in the history of the show...






my god that is so messed up lmao


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 14, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> The most brutal punishment in the history of the show...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least hair grows back and the license can be renewed in ten years. Those tattoos though...


----------



## Nightmares (May 14, 2016)

Watching the live version right now and it ain't very good....obviously isn't the same as the program ;-;


----------



## N a t (May 14, 2016)

I absolutely love them


----------



## Breath Mint (May 20, 2016)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> At least hair grows back and the license can be renewed in ten years. Those tattoos though...



This is a lot worse than the tattoos imo. He's going to be walking around for weeks looking like that, and every time he has to show his license to someone, that's what they'll see. People won't see the tattoo out in public.


----------



## Breath Mint (May 20, 2016)

If anyone here is a WWE fan:


----------



## KyleT (Sep 13, 2016)

i have it recorded and been watching it all day


----------



## chaicow (Sep 13, 2016)

I've never watched it. Is it a good show?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 13, 2016)

chaicow said:


> I've never watched it. Is it a good show?



It's hilarious. I definitely recommend watching it sometime lolol

My friend saw them live not too long ago.. I was v jealous


----------



## Dim (Sep 13, 2016)

Funny, I was going to bump this thread lmao

So my bro said to me "You always have Impractical Jokers on" and I was all...



Spoiler


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Sep 14, 2016)

Nox said:


> Funny, I was going to bump this thread lmao
> 
> So my bro said to me "You always have Impractical Jokers on" and I was all...
> 
> ...



SUCK IT!


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 15, 2016)

Nox said:


> Funny, I was going to bump this thread lmao
> 
> So my bro said to me "You always have Impractical Jokers on" and I was all...
> 
> ...



Impractical Jokers is probably the only show I can watch reruns of over and over and not get bored of it. It's pretty much the only non-sports show I watch. I always tune in to TruTV if they're showing reruns as long as it's not Sunday (because that's NFL day) and my favorite sports teams/shows aren't on at the time.


----------



## Dim (Sep 18, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> Impractical Jokers is probably the only show I can watch reruns of over and over and not get bored of it. It's pretty much the only non-sports show I watch. I always tune in to TruTV if they're showing reruns as long as it's not Sunday (because that's NFL day) and my favorite sports teams/shows aren't on at the time.


I don't get bored of it although sometimes I am in the mood for ut, sometimes I am not. I need to catch up on some of the new episodes though. I saw that London episode though, it was amazing looool


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

I've never heard of this show.


----------



## meowduck (Sep 26, 2016)

Psydye said:


> I've never heard of this show.


*screaming* cx you must add this to your watch list it comes on thursdays at 10 pm on trutv ITS WORTH STAYING UP FORRRRR

QUEENS SUCK IT SUCK IT SUCK IT


----------



## Dim (Oct 7, 2016)

Oh man that new episode last night made my night :')



Spoiler



I was dying when Q was smashed the giant case of glasses and started jumping on them LMAO


----------



## vel (Oct 7, 2016)

watched it once, i'd watch it again if i had time.


----------



## Breath Mint (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Dim (Oct 22, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


>


loooool this just made my day, especially the 2nd one xDDDD


----------



## tae (Oct 22, 2016)

i've never heard of this.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 23, 2016)

So funny! Love this show!
Murr is so funny... his tooth!.. the eyebrows!! Hahaha
And omg.. their tattoos! xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 23, 2016)

TruTv plays it all of the time, we watch it every now and then but it always seems to be the re-runs that I've seen, I really enjoy this show though, makes me laugh every time. I love when they can't help but laugh too. XD


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 23, 2016)

Nooooo! IMPRACTICAL JOKERS!!!! I just moved not long ago and I haven't been able to watch them!!! So what did I miss?


----------



## namiieco (Oct 23, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Yeah, it's a bunch of New Yorkers that do it x3



Makes sense why I've hardly heard of it lol


----------



## alesha (Oct 25, 2016)

I LOVE IT!  I live in Britain, so if Comedy Central and Comedy Xtra didn't exist, I wouldn't be able to watch it. 

A few months ago, they released a British version along with a new season of the American version. The British version uses different people that aren't as funny as Q, Joe, Murr and Sal, to be honest, the British version isn't funny at all. It was so terrible, it stopped airing almost straight away and we're getting the American version more often.


----------



## meowduck (Oct 27, 2016)

alesha said:


> I LOVE IT!  I live in Britain, so if Comedy Central and Comedy Xtra didn't exist, I wouldn't be able to watch it.
> 
> A few months ago, they released a British version along with a new season of the American version. The British version uses different people that aren't as funny as Q, Joe, Murr and Sal, to be honest, the British version isn't funny at all. It was so terrible, it stopped airing almost straight away and we're getting the American version more often.


Oh yeah!!! I had heard about the British impractical jokers! I heard it was more vulgar and scripted, i haven't seen it but I'll look it up on youtube.
MAY IMPRACTICAL JOKERS SPREAD ALL AROUND !!! <<< world domination >DDDD


----------



## alesha (Oct 27, 2016)

meowduck said:


> Oh yeah!!! I had heard about the British impractical jokers! I heard it was more vulgar and scripted, i haven't seen it but I'll look it up on youtube.
> MAY IMPRACTICAL JOKERS SPREAD ALL AROUND !!! <<< world domination >DDDD


I didn't watch much of the British version but my brothers watched the whole series and they didn't like it. It's amazing but dissapointing how few people watch the American version in my area.


----------



## meowduck (Oct 27, 2016)

Hahaha go out with a huge sign and stand by traffic and go Q CREW FOR LIFE!!!! Q CREW FOR LIFE &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; hahaha
Spread the wooord hahaha


----------



## Breath Mint (Oct 28, 2016)

Wasn't the British one just 4 random people with no prior connections thrown together? Whereas the American one has 4 guys who have been friends for 25 years. That makes a huge difference imo


----------



## Dim (Nov 3, 2016)

Anyone else watching the Nitro episode? I know how funny it is to watch Sal get punished but I feel like Joe needs to be punished for once. For god's sake break this man already lol


----------



## Dim (Feb 6, 2017)

Bump for season 6! Anyone else excited? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

P.S. just noticed last post was by me during season 5 finale lol xP


----------



## kylie32123 (Feb 7, 2017)

c:


----------



## Bunnilla (Feb 7, 2017)

omg I love Impractical Jokers so much, Ja' Crispy (; They are too funny lol


----------



## Dim (Feb 9, 2017)

Oh **** it's on tomorrow night! OH ****!!!!!


----------



## Dim (Feb 16, 2017)

Ahhhhhh forgot today is Thurdsay!


----------



## e-puff (Feb 18, 2017)

What does that mean? What does that mean? _What does that mean_?

Q rocked that guy's world.


----------



## Dim (Jul 22, 2017)

night night ding dong!


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2019)

Bump!

Season 8 and these guys are still amazing!


----------



## Midoriya (May 30, 2019)

Wow, how have I not seen this thread before?  I absolutely love this show!  I haven’t watched it in like a year or so, but the skits are hilarious!


----------



## LadyDestani (May 30, 2019)

Oh, man, I miss this show so much. Unfortunately, it's not available on any of the streaming services I have access to, except season 1 on Netflix. I still watch a bunch of their clips on YouTube, though. They are hilarious!


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 20, 2019)

Yeah I fell way behind on this show and I'm too lazy to catch up on all the episodes I missed. I still love it though


----------



## Dim (Jul 20, 2019)

Breath Mint said:


> Yeah I fell way behind on this show and I'm too lazy to catch up on all the episodes I missed. I still love it though


I only saw the first few episodes this season but trust me, it's still funny af. You will NOT be disappointed XD


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 20, 2019)

Yeah, I'm sure it is. I still plan to get back to it eventually


----------



## gobby (Jul 21, 2019)

Oh god the second hand embarrassment

- - - Post Merge - - -

_I love it_


----------

